# Under the bed enclosure?



## Minion (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello!

I've been throwing around ideas for an adult tegu cage and I've seen some pretty cool under the bed type enclosures. I was basically planning on making your typical 8x4x4 enclosure, except reinforced well enough to hold an XL twin sized bed and myself. I was going to also make some shelves/cubbies with the extra space on top (since an xl twin mattress is not nearly big enough to take up all that space).

The thing is, I have essentially no experience with building, so I'm a little worried I might make something that can't properly support everything it needs to. I really would like to make this easy on myself and just construct a normal cage without all the bed nonsense, trust me, but the fact of the matter is I don't have much space in my room to spare. :/

I was thinking of using 4"x4"s on the corners of the bed frame and two in the middle(front & back) for support with several 2"x4"s lying across the top platform. This may or may not be overkill, but I figured that's better than building a faulty structure. One of my biggest concerns is what to do with screws/bolts/etc. I was thinking of just using screws (I have no idea what kind) to hold everything together, but I don't know if that'll be enough considering what I want to do. I honestly don't know what I'm doing or if those would even be the types of materials I'd need. This will be my first time building anything larger than a birdhouse, so please excuse my ignorance! I'm trying to learn.

I was going for something something somewhat similar to this.

Also, I sadly have no tegu to share with you guys at the moment. I am planning on _hopefully_ getting a hatchling this summer! I just want to be prepared and have this cage ready before then.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 13, 2013)

I literately am in the same position as you


----------

